# Chaos chosen?



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have been playing with the idea of including chosen in my warband. I do not know if they should be CC or tank hunters. How do you equip your chosen? What roles do they have?


----------



## Untitled401 (May 12, 2008)

Tank hunters or Anti-infantry what ever unit is closer to the chosen. 5 Meltas is the most versatile. 5 Plasma if you want dedicated anti-inf fire power. 5 Plasma rapid firing, shreds through carnifexes like they were paper. 

Dont use them for close combat like power weapons/fists, terminators are so much better and cheaper.


----------



## Juiceypoop (Jun 5, 2008)

untitled 401 got it pretty much in a nutshell, give them a bunch of guns, infiltrate them into the best firing position, and let them do their thing, certian icons can help too, if you want them to have more staying power or act as a beacon for deep striking.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I typically outflank with 5 chosen c/w meltaguns in a rhino. Allows you to come in your enemie's flank (2/3 of the time EXACTLY where you want them) with a 20" Melta range meaning those vehicles are probably going to eat it (unless you roll like I do - then you'll hit with all 5, and roll shaken / stunned twice each and get one weapon destroyed...) alternatively, 5 melta shots will take a big chunk out of anything and everything except for ork boy mobs and the avatar of khaine...

Just remember. They're probably going to die.

IMO chosen are the best elite choice Chaos have...

Also of note: If you plan on summoning a greater daemon Chosen are the way to go - their champion is 2 points cheaper (hey, every point counts...) than a vanilla CSM and you can infiltrate them to be nice and close to enemy lines. Give them an icon of nurgle / tzeench, a heavy bolter, plasma guns and a naked champion and wait for that summoning roll...

hmmm... I may try just that with lesser daemons and a greater...


----------



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

ok so something like

5 chosen +5 meltaguns +5 melta bombs 165 pts.

Should they have a mark of Nurgle or Tzeentch to increase their chanses of survival? I guess they do not need a champion since they alredy have ld 10 and his extra attack will not be needed if they are not in CC.


----------



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

Witch of the marks give them the best protection? I guess nurgle is good aginst small armes fire while tzeentch protects against the big guns.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

no champion unless you're planning on using them for summoning greater daemons (everyone can take PF's if you wanted to...) 

Don't bother with the meltabombs - they've got meltaguns. Why waste the points on grenades? 

Either of those marks will keep them on the table a bit longer, but of course if you're outflanking with them you'll probably find they're either going to show up too early & be torn apart by focused fire the turn they show up, or they'll show up perfectly in time with your assault hitting enemy lines & then focused fire probably wont be an issue... with a 5-man suicide squad (which is what they are) I really wouldn't recommend an Icon - they're all too expensive really... IOCG is the only really affordable one on such a small squad. Do you really want to have a single model costing you 60 points? one round of rapid fire from a tactical squad can kill him off & there goes that icon...


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

Although kind of expensive, I have 2 meltaguns, 3 plasma guns, an IOCG and an aspiring champ and another guy all in a rhino. Infiltrate them, summon a Greater Daemon. Use the firing points to shoot both meltaguns. If I can safely jump out, I shoot all that plasma and melta and destroy a squad. Eventually I'm going to get some Oblits, in which case I can DS them behind enemy lines. If lesser deamons weren't so TERRIBLE then you could summon them in too.

I have thought about giving them the Tzeentchian icon to go with my theme. Also I play against SW every once in a while and they have tons of PW's so that 5+ may be worth while.

Also for expensive 1 wound models, your Aspiring Sorcerers for the T-sons are at the very least 60.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

Mud213 said:


> Also for expensive 1 wound models, your Aspiring Sorcerers for the T-sons are at the very least 60.


True. But comes with a 4+ invul does he not? I was just cautioning against the icons... ALWAYS caution against icons... unless your squad is 10+ members...


----------



## Syko515 (Jan 22, 2008)

actually mud213, at the very least the AS is 70 points because you cannot chose to not take a psychic ability.

as for chosen, i would love to say they where useful, but lets face it, theres really only 1 unit in the chaos elite section that you should be worrying about, and thats our fantastically cheap terminator squads. chosen can outflank/infiltrate load up on a bunch of guns trumping havoc squads more times then not, but the real reason i never use them is that they take away from my terminators.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Chosen are excellent and can be more effective than terminators when used in the correct role, or against the correct enemy. The versatility of options they have is their main advantage, although terminators have this through combi-weapons. Either way, you should have a designated role for your chosen. For example, taking 5 plasma guns for anti-MEQ and TEQ is an expensive (and somewhat risky) option that nonethless packs tremendous punch. On the other hand, a squad tooled up with 5 meltas and infiltrate can serve to pop the tank that needs to be popped, or with 5 flamers to shred hordes. Generally, do not mix special weapons. Also, remember that if you need a cheap cc squad that can deal with horde or armor, consider havocs with 4 flamers or 4 meltas, a champion w/power fist, and the IoK. Chosen infiltrate/outflank, so remember to take advantage of this. Use them like a scalpel to surgically eliminate one key aspect of your enemy's army. Generally, they will eliminate that target and then die, so choose an expensive/important target. Or, you can use them to counter a weakness of your own list, usually horde or AT. Also, although others have said that terminators are a superior option for cc, consider that terminators can NEVER make sweeping advances. Against an opponent without a large number of fearless or stubborn troops, consider taking a champion with a power fist, 2 power weapons, and 2 flamers as well as an IoK to make a cc squad that will force morale saves and have a decent chance of winning a sweeping advance. Also, the IoS can help with winning sweeping advances. Terminators tend to be focus fired on early and don't infiltrate, so don't discount chosen for cc.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

I prefer Terminators to chosen as you can deepstrike them in next to an icon and give someone a plasma bath. I found that my chosen generally would get one turn of firing before they got mullered. The terminators tend to stay around longer and also pack a punch in close combat.

The only thing I have been toying about recently is that all chosen can select combi weapons for a reasonably points cost.


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

See I'm the opposite - I always use chosen & barely ever use terminators. Sure, naked termies come with a 2+/5+ and have power weapons but, as mentioned, they sure do take a lot of fire - and I find that without deepstriking it's hard to get them where you need (I refuse to pay 220pts for a land raider)

I don't use havocs because I use (2) defilers and 2/3 oblits (depends on points) and that fills up my Heavy support roll with significantly more useful selections.

I have never had very good luck using terminators, and I find that having more AT is always a good thing so I tend to equip a 6-man chosen squad with (5) meltaguns like I mentioned (6 man because once upon a time 6 was the number of slaanesh and I play a slaaneshi warband...)

I find that my dakka troops are typically put in cover, so anything AP3 will still give me the 4+ coversave. And in close combat, anything that's going to really worry my regular marines is coming equiped with either power weapons or fists.... and those cut through termie armour just as easily...


----------



## Khan (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks for the help and ideas.

I think i will try both CC terminators and melta chosen for my warband.


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

In the 5th edition I avoid Elites in general. Too many points for units which can't capture objectives :/


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

like angelofhope said, this is quite true, also i prefer to take a squad of three obliterators to chosen, even though they are expensive they soon win back their points as three plasma cannons can spell doom for almost anything and three lascannons are good use against any tank, and there is no need to deepstrike them as their guns have good range and they have slow and purposefull so they can advance whilst laying down torrents of fire from turn 1. so unless you are going to use chosen for a very specific role (as mentioned by others) then they aren't worth taking and will be easy prey in annihilation missions

hope this helps

edd


----------

